# Firmware Build is 2018.14.13 9e3b7ff (4/18/18)



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

Firmware 14.13 just installed tonight. Got the data sharing message when you go through menus! Coming from 12.1 and release notes just have Chill mode.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I just got 14.13 9e3b7ff tonight also. Don’t think I’ll ever use chill mode. Lol

To get to data sharing:
Menu > Safety & Security > Options (gear icon) > Data Sharing


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

I love how any Tesla “software available” notification has me running to the garage in my pyjamas and bunny slippers on a cold, dark, rainy evening. 

But when it’s an iOS update I select “remind me again tomorrow”....for months.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

does this fix the battery drain issue I have from the last update?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

relidtm said:


> does this fix the battery drain issue I have from the last update?


14.13 looks to be ok. Car was 204 last night, and 203 this morning after ~9 hours.


----------



## Jldil (Dec 9, 2017)

I got 14.13 last night. Noticed today that the thumbwheel speed control has improved. On 12.1 the quick flick for 5mph moves seemed erratic, but now it's very consistent.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

Glad to hear that. I just installed the update, but I am at work and won't be able to test it until I drive home. I agree that the 5mph flick was kinda erratic as you noted on my prior firmware.



Jldil said:


> I got 14.13 last night. Noticed today that the thumbwheel speed control has improved. On 12.1 the quick flick for 5mph moves seemed erratic, but now it's very consistent.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

“Chill Mode” feels wweeeeiiirrrddd. (Coming from 10.5)

Suddenly the perky petal that makes the car get all excited every time you press it turns into potato mash.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Interesting ... 2 days in a row with updates! Though from what you guys are saying it doesn't seem like this adds anything over yesterday's update.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Just got mine also hopefully it kills the vampire drain


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

Since I tested it tonight, I can confirm with this version of software that the Chademo adapter does NOT work....


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My wish - please please add a setting or remember whether the map is set to N always or heading... silly annoyance to keep resetting that so it points in the direction I'm driving - please please...


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Not that I plan to ever use it unless I absolutely have no other option, which is highly unlikely... but this update fixed my FM radio that wasn't working at delivery. Prior MCU reboots didn't do anything.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Maevra said:


> I love how any Tesla "software available" notification has me running to the garage in my pyjamas and bunny slippers on a cold, dark, rainy evening.
> 
> But when it's an iOS update I select "remind me again tomorrow"....for months.


Is that because iOS generally works as advertised from Day 1?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> does this fix the battery drain issue I have from the last update?


I will be testing this this weekend when I have to leave her parked at the airport again


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I got this release last night as well. Find it interesting that they still have the data sharing for cars without Autopilot active. Of course I said yes


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

sclyde said:


> Not that I plan to ever use it unless I absolutely have no other option, which is highly unlikely... but this update fixed my FM radio that wasn't working at delivery. Prior MCU reboots didn't do anything.


I have had a radio issue since delivery as well. I haven't said anything about it as I have been waiting for a resolution. We have been talking back and forth. They have even sent a special script to the car. No changes to its behavior with this update. I can still use the radio but you can see what it doing in this video....I cant scan or pull up a station without knowing the number of the station and favoriting it. The radio works just fine though. Even HD Radio.
Apparently some original units had a problem because they came loaded with the test software from the Radio manufacturer and just needed an update, but this is baffling the engineers.
Were you having the same issue?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So I got this release last night as well. Find it interesting that they still have the data sharing for cars without Autopilot active. Of course I said yes


That's the beauty of having the hardware available on all cars. They might as well get some value out of it!


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I have had a radio issue since delivery as well. I haven't said anything about it as I have been waiting for a resolution. We have been talking back and forth. They have even sent a special script to the car. No changes to its behavior with this update. I can still use the radio but you can see what it doing in this video....I cant scan or pull up a station without knowing the number of the station and favoriting it. The radio works just fine though. Even HD Radio.
> Apparently some original units had a problem because they came loaded with the test software from the Radio manufacturer and just needed an update, but this is baffling the engineers.
> Were you having the same issue?


Weird. Haven't seen that before. After last night's update I'm having a new, far worse, issue where the phone key is not working. I assumed it was just initially to show me the new feature that tells you to scan your card when it can't detect your phone. But it didn't lock when I walked away either. Been using the app for the time being, and will use the card too. But how inconvenient. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

sclyde said:


> Weird. Haven't seen that before. After last night's update I'm having a new, far worse, issue where the phone key is not working. I assumed it was just initially to show me the new feature that tells you to scan your card when it can't detect your phone. But it didn't lock when I walked away either. Been using the app for the time being, and will use the card too. But how inconvenient. Anyone else seen this?


So what was your FM radio problem? Do you mean it wasn't working at all?

After this update, my phone key still works fine. And I also just tested with the card. Weird you are having that issue.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah I had issues with the original software and my key but since.10 its gone away did you have issues before
?


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So what was your FM radio problem? Do you mean it wasn't working at all?
> 
> After this update, my phone key still works fine. And I also just tested with the card. Weird you are having that issue.


It just didn't tune at all before. Just static.



relidtm said:


> yeah I had issues with the original software and my key but since.10 its gone away did you have issues before
> ?


Hmm... hopefully it goes away. I'll try an MCU restart later if it doesn't start working. Seems unlikely that would fix it though. Worst case I still need to make a service appointment to fix my door handle that's been sticking since delivery.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone have a photo of the update notes? Or are there none?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

sclyde said:


> It just didn't tune at all before. Just static.
> 
> Hmm... hopefully it goes away. I'll try an MCU restart later if it doesn't start working. Seems unlikely that would fix it though. Worst case I still need to make a service appointment to fix my door handle that's been sticking since delivery.


Ya know, I have a short term memory! Problem with so much going on here.
The other day, while still on 12.1, outta the blue the car forgot my BT Phone. Meaning I could still use it as a key and drive and all, but I could not BT the phone to make calls. I had just returned to the car after parking it a day and 1/2 at the airport. So I had to re-Pair the phone. But it could not DISCOVER the phone until I did a 2 button reboot. So I highly recommend that. If it doesn't work, I suggest deleting the phone key and just make a new one. It is very easy and you just need your Card to do it


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Audrey said:


> Anyone have a photo of the update notes? Or are there none?


Just the owner's manual and CHILL mode are written up as new for me.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I tried the CHILL mode this morning. It wasn't bad really. It is still very fast, just takes a little off and some of the jumpiness


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Audrey said:


> Anyone have a photo of the update notes? Or are there none?


Same exact Release Notes as the previous release.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know, I have a short term memory! Problem with so much going on here.
> The other day, while still on 12.1, outta the blue the car forgot my BT Phone. Meaning I could still use it as a key and drive and all, but I could not BT the phone to make calls. I had just returned to the car after parking it a day and 1/2 at the airport. So I had to re-Pair the phone. But it could not DISCOVER the phone until I did a 2 button reboot. So I highly recommend that. If it doesn't work, I suggest deleting the phone key and just make a new one. It is very easy and you just need your Card to do it


Did a two button restart when I left the gym because the screen was doing some funky stuff. A random message popped up and went away really fast and the music reverted to FM instead of the internet streaming I had left off with. In any case, it still wasn't recognizing my phone, but then when I opened the app on my phone it said Setup Phone Key again, so I did that and it instantly re-paired and started working after that.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I was looking thru the menus and found this under SAFETY & SECURITY and the gear icon. I don't rwmeber there being an option here for the chimes. Was it always there?


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

So I have had intermittent instances of the phone key not working, typically first thing in the morning, but not exclusively. I always have my card key and that works. Now this morning, after the update, when I pulled on the door handle (and it didn't open) I saw this pop up on the touchscreen. I swear this was not there before or I would have noticed it because it has happened more than once. Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

Left my model 3 about 12 hours ago with 242 miles of range. Just checked it via the app and I saw it increase from 242 to 243. Hmm...


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

MGallo said:


> So I have had intermittent instances of the phone key not working, typically first thing in the morning, but not exclusively. I always have my card key and that works. Now this morning, after the update, when I pulled on the door handle (and it didn't open) I saw this pop up on the touchscreen. I swear this was not there before or I would have noticed it because it has happened more than once. Has anybody else seen this?
> 
> View attachment 7622


This was added in a very recent update. I saw the same thing when my phone key didn't work this morning. Re-connected the phone key from the app and it's been fine since.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

MGallo said:


> I swear this was not there before or I would have noticed it because it has happened more than once. Has anybody else seen this?


Yes, I had this happen to me twice today too. I told the car to forget my phone and then I re-paired it to the car again and still had it. I had it charging, it finished its charge, I walked up to open the door and I saw the screen display like the one in your photo when I tried to open the door (except my car is white!). Got out the key card and got in but yes, a bit strange, I agree.


----------



## Scrutmonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey, is tire pressure readings new? I updated this morning but drive other car. Came home, grabbed the 3 for dinner, had friend play with the car since he’s never been in one and found these. It was blank but then the tire pressure readings populated ten minutes later.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Scrutmonkey said:


> Hey, is tire pressure readings new? I updated this morning but drive other car. Came home, grabbed the 3 for dinner, had friend play with the car since he's never been in one and found these. It was blank but then the tire pressure readings populated ten minutes later.


Yep, they have always been there. It takes the TPS a few revolutions to get pressure readings, so they may not be populated right after start


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

always been there I just wanted to add sitting at 45 psi I think does better for mileage


----------



## Phil Kulak (Jun 12, 2017)

sclyde said:


> Not that I plan to ever use it unless I absolutely have no other option, which is highly unlikely... but this update fixed my FM radio that wasn't working at delivery. Prior MCU reboots didn't do anything.


This is good news. I'm a nut for NPR. Driving isn't the same without it.


----------



## xxMaxPowerxx (Apr 22, 2018)

I lost auto lane change while using autopilot after update yesterday. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

xxMaxPowerxx said:


> I lost auto lane change while using autopilot after update yesterday. Anyone else have this issue?


It only works on the highway, so let's start there ... city road or highway?


----------



## xxMaxPowerxx (Apr 22, 2018)

It was on the highway. Hwy 280 on the San Francisco peninsula to be exact. I'd say that its a stretch of freeway Tesla probably has more logged Auto Pilot miles on than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

xxMaxPowerxx said:


> It was on the highway. Hwy 280 on the San Francisco peninsula to be exact. I'd say that its a stretch of freeway Tesla probably has more logged Auto Pilot miles on than anywhere else in the world.


Strange!

Ok well first place to check is the autopilot menu to make sure lane change wasn't accidentally disabled and assuming it hasn't been I would shoot an email to [email protected] and/or call. Their first tip is always going to be a reset (hold down both scroll wheels and the brake petal until you see the Tesla logo on the screen and then release). Make sure the car is in P before doing it.


----------



## xxMaxPowerxx (Apr 22, 2018)

lane change returned today. I think maybe the cameras needed to recalibrate again.

Now if I can just solve the phantom touch issue on the display...


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

MGallo said:


> So I have had intermittent instances of the phone key not working, typically first thing in the morning, but not exclusively. I always have my card key and that works. Now this morning, after the update, when I pulled on the door handle (and it didn't open) I saw this pop up on the touchscreen. I swear this was not there before or I would have noticed it because it has happened more than once. Has anybody else seen this?


I saw this once. I'm trying to figure this out. Why does this message come up? Because it detects your phone? No, because it would unlock.

Because it detects that somebody is standing by the driver's door? That's a little strange. That could happen a lot of times, and not be me.

I know when I've been unsuccessful at opening the door, I hear things going on, sometimes making me think it's unlocked, but then it didn't actually unlock.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

smak said:


> I saw this once. I'm trying to figure this out. Why does this message come up? Because it detects your phone? No, because it would unlock.
> 
> Because it detects that somebody is standing by the driver's door? That's a little strange. That could happen a lot of times, and not be me.
> 
> I know when I've been unsuccessful at opening the door, I hear things going on, sometimes making me think it's unlocked, but then it didn't actually unlock.


I hear those same noises, but no unlock. I'll try unlocking without my phone nearby an d see what at it does.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> I hear those same noises, but no unlock. I'll try unlocking without my phone nearby an d see what at it does.


I tested yesterday repeatedly pressing the handle with my phone disconnected as a "phone key" and nothing came up on the screen.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> I hear those same noises, but no unlock. I'll try unlocking without my phone nearby an d see what at it does.


So I just checked and this morning, my phone key was disabled. It says to set it up again in the app. Weird, but when I tried to pull the door handle this came up









So I set up the phone key again and it said for better performance to set the location services to ALWAYS allow access. I wonder if I screwed it up when I set to While Using the APP the other day....but then again it worked fine that way for a couple days...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So I just checked and this morning, my phone key was disabled. It says to set it up again in the app. Weird, but when I tried to pull the door handle this came up
> View attachment 7746
> 
> 
> So I set up the phone key again and it said for better performance to set the location services to ALWAYS allow access. I wonder if I screwed it up when I set to While Using the APP the other day....but then again it worked fine that way for a couple days...


Mine was disabled as well. I believe that's from the transfer. I bet if you check the Keys section under Locks you'll see your phone twice now


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine was disabled as well. I believe that's from the transfer. I bet if you check the Keys section under Locks you'll see your phone twice now


Sure was! Thanks. Deleted the extra one and all is right with the world again


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So I have been on 14.13 for awhile. Just got an update while my car was at the SC. It musta updated to 9e3b7ff that everyone else seems to have. Nothing new in the release notes, so was it just back end stuff?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> So I have been on 14.13 for awhile. Just got an update while my car was at the SC. It musta updated to 9e3b7ff that everyone else seems to have. Nothing new in the release notes, so was it just back end stuff?
> View attachment 7877


Yeah I haven't found anything new in this release.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah I haven't found anything new in this release.


My wipers actually work automatically now. Been several weeks since a prior update broke them


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh perhaps this is the release that enhanced output from the front USB ports. It definitely happened without mention in release notes, just not sure when...


----------



## RSavage (Aug 31, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oh perhaps this is the release that enhanced output from the front USB ports. It definitely happened without mention in release notes, just not sure when...


Enhanced how?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RSavage said:


> Enhanced how?


I was measuring at 5V 1A last time I measured (a few weeks ago).

Today I just measured 5V 1.5A and there are reports of people seeing 2A.


----------



## RSavage (Aug 31, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was measuring at 5V 1A last time I measured (a few weeks ago).
> 
> Today I just measured 5V 1.5A and there are reports of people seeing 2A.
> 
> View attachment 7945


Thanks...large percentage gain....small issue for me, but I'll take it none the less


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I am on the latest version too. I measured the power on my USB ports and they re not producing 2A. Also, I am seeing very large vampire losses. Charging to 90% and in the following image you can see how the charger keeps kicking in to bring back the charge. Unplugged it this morning and in 2 hours it is down to 272 miles from 290 miles.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

By the way, I rather like CHILL mode. It's like ECO mode in a Leaf with "attitude". Smooths out some of the EAP surges I get on twisty mountain curves and only takes a bit of edge off the raw acceleration. Nicely done. Wonder how it effects range, if at all?


----------



## pwu (Apr 2, 2018)

BTW, I have a VIN 0131xx on 2018.14.13 and no 2018.18 update yet for me.


----------



## adamwhite32 (May 12, 2018)

See my reply below:

If anyone has an issue 


sclyde said:


> Weird. Haven't seen that before. After last night's update I'm having a new, far worse, issue where the phone key is not working. I assumed it was just initially to show me the new feature that tells you to scan your card when it can't detect your phone. But it didn't lock when I walked away either. Been using the app for the time being, and will use the card too. But how inconvenient. Anyone else seen this?


I have had this problem. Turn off Bluetooth on your phone, and turn it back on, and it should fix it. Basically if you click the "i" next to "Phone Key" it tells you exactly this. I had your issue, could unlock and start with the buttons in the app, but walk-up and walk-away locking/unlocking weren't working. Following that step instantly fixed the issue.


----------

